# Natalie - Fun Match and Lure Coursing



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That's so neat! I love watching them doing the lure coursing but never realized wolfhounds do it too! Shes very lovely, sounds like you will have lots of fun doing lots of things with her!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Is she ever stunning! I love the photo where she's sitting but making eye contact with the man with her. I'm so glad she's turning out to be the dog you hoped for. Any chance of some video? That would be fun to see!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Wow! Is she ever stunning! I love the photo where she's sitting but making eye contact with the man with her. I'm so glad she's turning out to be the dog you hoped for. Any chance of some video? That would be fun to see!


I was the match's official photographer so I had my dslr attached to me all day and I couldn't video while I was running her but I thought about it .... the next one we are going to do is the LGRA meet in August so hopefully she will run that and we can get some video at that... she really had fun


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful girl, they are such interesting dogs.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beautiful happy girl you have there. Awesome pictures. I love her collar.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see your beautiful girl again-Congratulations! That's so exiciting, sure can tell Natalie enjoyed the lure coursing- she looks so happy, looks like she's having a blast.

Love the collar!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks guys 
Natalies collar is from a friend of mine at Nearly Naked Neckwear ... she is up in calgary but makes great collars and has some great prints... she does agility slip leads as well as full chain martingales, fabric martingales, this one is a limited slip custom made for natalies size... as well as bear bells etc... she has a facebook page and does some really nice work... ships alot to the US 
She herself has goldens, flat coats and catahoulas


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> Beautiful girl, they are such interesting dogs.


Thank you... she is very different from my retrievers ... much lower key but attitude wise so funny and with a really dry sense of humour... I think she is lovely but I am super biased


----------

